# Afn



## rcham40 (Apr 16, 2018)

Does anyone have information on receiving an AFN signal in Philippines? I have a decoder but not sure about what size satellite dish to get.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

rcham40 said:


> Does anyone have information on receiving an AFN signal in Philippines? I have a decoder but not sure about what size satellite dish to get.


The best place to possibly get information is to contact the VFW Post In Angeles City. 
They might have an idea or if not where to refer you.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

rcham40 said:


> Does anyone have information on receiving an AFN signal in Philippines? I have a decoder but not sure about what size satellite dish to get.


Are you active duty military and DoD civilians assigned/deployed overseas, military retirees living overseas, and family members accompanying these personnel overseas?

If yes, I can PM you how to set it up set it up but you will need to prove to AFN through an ID/Authentication process who you are before they will activate the decoder to receive AFN.

The dish and LNB can be bought from CIGNAL or any other Satellite company in the PI. It's compatible to receive AFN. 

AFN switched to Digital several months ago and the old Analog decoders no longer operate. They are basically paper weights.

The only Decoders that will operate are the new AFN7500HD or the CISCO D9865.


----------



## rcham40 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey_Joe said:


> Are you active duty military and DoD civilians assigned/deployed overseas, military retirees living overseas, and family members accompanying these personnel overseas?
> 
> If yes, I can PM you how to set it up set it up but you will need to prove to AFN through an ID/Authentication process who you are before they will activate the decoder to receive AFN.
> 
> ...


First of all, thank you for the quick reply. Yes I do have a registered decoder, the new AFN7500HD. My concern is what size and type of dish and LNB is best for my location (Pangasinan) to get the best reception during the rainy season (C Band or KU Band). And, will I also be able to pick up other free digital channels in addition to the AFN channels.


----------



## rcham40 (Apr 16, 2018)

First of all, thank you for the quick reply. Yes I do have a registered decoder, the new AFN7500HD. My concern is what size and type of dish and LNB is best for my location (Pangasinan) to get the best reception during the rainy season (C Band or KU Band). And, will I also be able to pick up other free digital channels in addition to the AFN channels.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

rcham40 said:


> First of all, thank you for the quick reply. Yes I do have a registered decoder, the new AFN7500HD. My concern is what size and type of dish and LNB is best for my location (Pangasinan) to get the best reception during the rainy season (C Band or KU Band). And, will I also be able to pick up other free digital channels in addition to the AFN channels.


These are the "only" HD Channels you will receive plus many radio stations. Set your time zone upper right. 
myAFN - Schedule

Dish Size: 60 centimeters up to 1.5 meters. I bought a dish and LNB (Ku-Band) from CIGNAL for 2,500 pesos. Find your closest Sat dealer and they will sell you the dish and install it for you. 

Dish Installation: Open DishPointer - Align your satellite dish

Enter your address, put the green dot on top of your house or exact location where the dish will be installed. Select The Satellite 113.1E KOREASAT 5A

Look at the bottom of the page and you will see all the data in a large gray box needed to install the dish correctly. Ensure you set the LNB Skew correctly.

Decoder Set Up: http://media.myafn.dodmedia.osd.mil/afnhd/dth_pac_koreasat_5_afn7500hd_settings_(final).pdf

Decoder Activation: Lower right on this site. Expect to submit your ID/Authentication process annually otherwise they deactivate the decoder. myAFN Home


----------



## rcham40 (Apr 16, 2018)

Thank you Joe... This is exactly what I needed... I will follow your advice and contact a local Sat dealer to have them do the entire installation. The myAFN - Schedule has all that I would need for viewing. And the set-up instructions seem easy enough to follow in the event I am forced to do it myself. Thanks again and have a Blessed day.


----------



## Fordtech (Jul 23, 2010)

I bought the largest Cignal Dish they offered and within 30 minutes I installed it and it works great. Total cost of complete dish package was p1500.


----------



## rcham40 (Apr 16, 2018)

Fordtech said:


> I bought the largest Cignal Dish they offered and within 30 minutes I installed it and it works great. Total cost of complete dish package was p1500.


Hi Fordtech. Was your total cost for the dish only, or for a subscription for dish services also?


----------



## Fordtech (Jul 23, 2010)

rcham40 said:


> Hi Fordtech. Was your total cost for the dish only, or for a subscription for dish services also?


No cost of the complete dish only. The service is free for ex US military.


----------



## KJack2531 (Aug 24, 2019)

rcham40 said:


> Hi Fordtech. Was your total cost for the dish only, or for a subscription for dish services also?


Did you manage to get AFN setup okay? I’m retired US military and just purchased a decoder at the Exchange in Korea last week with the hope of getting AFN setup in Batangas. Is there any advice not included here that you could offer?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

There are set up instructions in an earlier post page 1. I use the small Cignal Dish for AFN. It works fine except during "heavy rain". I may get the larger antenna which is suppose to work during heavy rains. This guy in Mandaluyong sells them https://www.carousell.ph/p/c-band-satellite-dish-antenna-18-meter-6-feet-238504133/

Lazada sells Sat signal finder or you can use the built in one on the decoder during set up.
https://www.lazada.com.ph/products/digital-satellite-finder-satellite-signal-meter-mini-digital-satellite-signal-finder-meter-with-lcd-display-digital-satfinder-with-compass-intl-i146999202-s171973958.html?spm=a2o4l.searchlist.list.2.41d14ccdVHl3CU&search=1

Register your Decoder, Set up instructions, TV schedules, etc. on this site.
myAFN Home


----------



## KJack2531 (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks for the reply and advice.


----------



## KJack2531 (Aug 24, 2019)

Has anyone had AFN successfully installed recently? I havethe correct AFN7500HD box, but my Cignal TV installer has not been able to find the satellite to complete the installation twice. I have much information and tried talking to the Defense Media Activity twice about the problem. Still we can’t get it hooked up. I would like to get the name and number of a Cignal installer who has completed an installation. Thank you.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

KJack2531 said:


> Has anyone had AFN successfully installed recently? I havethe correct AFN7500HD box, but my Cignal TV installer has not been able to find the satellite to complete the installation twice. I have much information and tried talking to the Defense Media Activity twice about the problem. Still we can’t get it hooked up. I would like to get the name and number of a Cignal installer who has completed an installation. Thank you.


Have you registered the decoder with AFN? Did you get any signal when trying to align the dish? What satellite was he pointing it to? Was he using the correct azimuth/height/LNB setting? Is he using a Ku-band LNB?

If I recall correctly you are in Batangas.

Open dish pointer, 
https://www.dishpointer.com/

Enter Batangas and find the roof of your home. Zoom in and place the green icon on your roof. Scroll in the satellite section until you find 113.1E KOREASAT 5A 

Click on the green icon and it will display the azmiuth/elevation to set the dish to point at 113.1E KOREASAT 5A 

Follow instructions in this 2015 video.





If the decoder is registered & settings are correct, you will get the dish setup signal bars. If you try to view any of the channels it will show a blue screen, then take less than an hour until your authorization key is set then broadcasting is displayed. This happens each time you remove the decoder plug. 

For my initial set up, I put a TV the AFN decoder & satellite dish on a chair in the yard and played with the settings & alignments to enure all worked. Afterwards i had the dish installed on a pole. 

Good time to get it set up with NFL games on now.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Remember to check if trees or something is in between. You can ask supplier which compass direction the satelite is - and hope they tell correct  Some chance a signal can get through trees but the signal would get to much disturbed when it's windy so the trees move.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KJack2531 said:


> Has anyone had AFN successfully installed recently? I havethe correct AFN7500HD box, but my Cignal TV installer has not been able to find the satellite to complete the installation twice. I have much information and tried talking to the Defense Media Activity twice about the problem. Still we can’t get it hooked up. I would like to get the name and number of a Cignal installer who has completed an installation. Thank you.


I've never done this but here's video on how to set your dish. 





And here's a link to Signal TV on Facebook, you should be able to contact them through messaging, but usually responses here are very vague, you might have to call, the trouble with most of these telecommunication companies would be they use contractors.
https://www.facebook.com/cignaltv/


----------



## KJack2531 (Aug 24, 2019)

The decoder has been confirmed as registered by the Defense Media Activity (AFN). He could not get a signal when pointing to the satellite. He was trying to find 113.1E KOREASAT 5A. DMA told me to use 113.1E KOREASAT 5 instead. The Cignal installer instead found 210SW KOREASAT 5 at an elevation of 82. There is a large tree in the path of 113.1E, but the installer said it would not affect it the signal. He used the settings to my house to the satellite that were given from Dishpointer, but he was asking me about the LNB setting. What is your LNB position/setting? DMA told me to find it on their website. It seems like I must have read everything and didn’t find it. He was using my existing Cignal satellite dish and LNB to find the signal before he installed a new dish. I have since learned there is a guy who does installation in the Angeles City area so i may also reach out to him. If 113.1E KOREASAT 5 is indeed what we want, we may need to install the dish behind the house for an unobstructed view. I definitely want it for football season so hopefully we can get it installed soon. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

KJack2531 said:


> The decoder has been confirmed as registered by the Defense Media Activity (AFN).


Check here
https://afnconnect.myafn.dodmedia.osd.mil/pw/



KJack2531 said:


> He was trying to find 113.1E KOREASAT 5A. DMA told me to use 113.1E KOREASAT 5 instead.


I just read the updated guidance. AFN is saying use 5A and enter it in the setup here.

https://media.myafn.dodmedia.osd.mil/AFNHD/DTH_PAC_Koreasat_5_AFN7500HD_Settings_(FINAL).pdf



KJack2531 said:


> There is a large tree in the path of 113.1E, but the installer said it would not affect it the signal.


If there are large trees, buildings or other terrain obstructions in the line of sight you will not be able to get a quality signal
https://media.myafn.dodmedia.osd.mil/AFNHD/Signal_Acquisiton_Guide.pdf



KJack2531 said:


> he was asking me about the LNB setting. What is your LNB position/setting?


My LNB skew setting will deffer from yours due to location. Watch the LNB video. It appears Dish pointer requires their app download to get the LNB setting, or rotate it yourself until you get the best signal.


----------



## mightydp (Jan 8, 2021)

KJack2531 said:


> The decoder has been confirmed as registered by the Defense Media Activity (AFN). He could not get a signal when pointing to the satellite. He was trying to find 113.1E KOREASAT 5A. DMA told me to use 113.1E KOREASAT 5 instead. The Cignal installer instead found 210SW KOREASAT 5 at an elevation of 82. There is a large tree in the path of 113.1E, but the installer said it would not affect it the signal. He used the settings to my house to the satellite that were given from Dishpointer, but he was asking me about the LNB setting. What is your LNB position/setting? DMA told me to find it on their website. It seems like I must have read everything and didn’t find it. He was using my existing Cignal satellite dish and LNB to find the signal before he installed a new dish. I have since learned there is a guy who does installation in the Angeles City area so i may also reach out to him. If 113.1E KOREASAT 5 is indeed what we want, we may need to install the dish behind the house for an unobstructed view. I definitely want it for football season so hopefully we can get it installed soon. Thanks for the reply!


Please give me the contact for the expert in Angele city. I live 3 hours south in Silan, Cavite. I had all the settings and had a Cigna guy come out and spend hours trying to help me. We could not get the dish aligned. We even switched out LNBs. I spoke with the AFN guys in the states, and they tried the glitch issue, verified my registation and all the settings. I do not know what to do. It worked lat year, about a 1.5 years ago was the last time. I've been back home in Silang since Jan, 2020, and haven't been able to use it. Didn't try to re-set it up until 2 months ago.Is your azimuth still around 212 deg? Is your LNB about -28deg, and your dish elevation 70 deg? I don't know what else to try. My b ox turns on AFN HD 7500, and the menu is working, but I keep getting, no channels found, and satellite dish not aligned. HELP!


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

mightydp said:


> Please give me the contact for the expert in Angele city. I live 3 hours south in Silan, Cavite. I had all the settings and had a Cigna guy come out and spend hours trying to help me. We could not get the dish aligned. We even switched out LNBs. I spoke with the AFN guys in the states, and they tried the glitch issue, verified my registation and all the settings. I do not know what to do. It worked lat year, about a 1.5 years ago was the last time. I've been back home in Silang since Jan, 2020, and haven't been able to use it. Didn't try to re-set it up until 2 months ago.Is your azimuth still around 212 deg? Is your LNB about -28deg, and your dish elevation 70 deg? I don't know what else to try. My b ox turns on AFN HD 7500, and the menu is working, but I keep getting, no channels found, and satellite dish not aligned. HELP!


Which Satellite are you pointing to? Which Sat is entered in your setup? Is your coax in the Sat port on the back of the decoder?

RAO Manila is closer to you, maybe they have a POC that can help you. Retired Activities Office Manila Philippines ‐ Official Website


----------



## mightydp (Jan 8, 2021)

Hey_Joe said:


> Which Satellite are you pointing to? Which Sat is entered in your setup? Is your coax in the Sat port on the back of the decoder?
> 
> RAO Manila is closer to you, maybe they have a POC that can help you. Retired Activities Office Manila Philippines ‐ Official Website


The specified sat is 113.3 KOREA SAT 5. I'm cabled up in port A. I have all specs right as far as azimuth and elevation. I visited the VA clinic yesterday to see how they are hooked up, didn't help. I'll check with RAO Manila. Thanks much.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

mightydp said:


> I have all specs right as far as azimuth and elevation.


 But that's the most important  Without at least the compass direction you will need trial and error "for ever".
Some satelites are so close to each other so first we got good signal and from free chanels from an other satelite.

Do you have a thngy which beep when the satelite find a satelite? With such satelites can be found standing outside adjusting the disc WITHOUT looking at the TV. Then go inside and check if have found correct satelite. The thingy I have is tiny. 
There are big thingy with biult in disc, which can be used to check where the disc can be mounted to avoid trees and such. Then mount it there and test the direction and angle. (I managed without such, although needed to move the disc ones, because the seller had told wrong compass direction, aiming wrong between the trees first.)


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

mightydp said:


> Is your azimuth still around 212 deg? Is your LNB about -28deg, and your dish elevation 70 deg? I don't know what else to try. My b ox turns on AFN HD 7500, and the menu is working, but I keep getting, no channels found, and satellite dish not aligned. HELP!


Are you using DishPointer - Align your satellite dish

Zoom in & find your house. select the correct satellite, place the green icon on your house, click the icon & it will give you azimuth & elevation. You have to log in to get LNB settings.

Are you getting a signal lock or a signal strength?

They are not always needed but a sat finder may help if you are not getting a signal lock

satallite finder - Buy satallite finder at Best Price in Philippines | www.lazada.com.ph


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Perhaps you need this software update

15 July 2020

IMPORTANT DECODER UPDATE

This guide contains a solution for a software glitch that prevents a small number of AFN7500HD decoders from properly locking onto the AFN Ku-band satellite signals. 
SOURCE: https://media.myafn.dodmedia.osd.mil/afnhd/AFN7500HD_Troubleshooting_Guide_Current.pdf


----------



## KJack2531 (Aug 24, 2019)

mightydp said:


> Please give me the contact for the expert in Angele city. I live 3 hours south in Silan, Cavite. I had all the settings and had a Cigna guy come out and spend hours trying to help me. We could not get the dish aligned. We even switched out LNBs. I spoke with the AFN guys in the states, and they tried the glitch issue, verified my registation and all the settings. I do not know what to do. It worked lat year, about a 1.5 years ago was the last time. I've been back home in Silang since Jan, 2020, and haven't been able to use it. Didn't try to re-set it up until 2 months ago.Is your azimuth still around 212 deg? Is your LNB about -28deg, and your dish elevation 70 deg? I don't know what else to try. My b ox turns on AFN HD 7500, and the menu is working, but I keep getting, no channels found, and satellite dish not aligned. HELP!


Link for AFN Richard Afn Richard Send him a message and he will reply. I tried everything too and couldn’t get it setup. Richard did it for me and it was worth it.


----------



## mightydp (Jan 8, 2021)

Hey_Joe said:


> Perhaps you need this software update
> 
> 15 July 2020
> 
> ...


I had the DMA in California verify the glitch resolution. I simply cannot get any green in my program search bar, and no satellite alignment. Reaching out now to RAO Manila if I can find a contact. I don't see a link for AFN richard.


----------



## mightydp (Jan 8, 2021)

KJack2531 said:


> Link for AFN Richard Afn Richard Send him a message and he will reply. I tried everything too and couldn’t get it setup. Richard did it for me and it was worth it.


Where is the link?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

mightydp said:


> Where is the link?


Mightydp, this is the link for AFN Richard it's a Facebook account Click here


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

If this applies to you or anyone you know kindly let them know to check into it.


----------

